# [SOLVED]lspci nie wykrywa karty wifi na notebooku

## Noctivivans

Witam

Mam problem z uruchomieniem karty wifi na notebooku (FS AMILO Pa 1538). Jak w temacie, po wpisaniu lspci nie ma na liście żadnej karty wireless (wg hardware4linux powinna być Atheros). Myślałem, że nie doczytałem przy zakupie, ale wg. specyfikacji technicznej

http://server-uk.imrworldwide.com/cgi-bin/b?cg=COM-complete&ci=siemensfujitsu&tu=http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/Resources/101/2037577524.pdf

"jakaś" karta wifi jest...

Szukałem na forum, ale nikt nie miał (chyba) takiego problemu.

jeśli trzeba jakieś logi, configi, to chętnie podam:)

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc

p.s

jeśli robi to jakąś różnicę, karta jest wyłączana/włączana przyciskiem na obudowie

p.p.s

proszę o wyrozumiałość, pierwszy raz mam do czynienia z kartami wifi (a pewnie rozwiązanie problemu jest bardzo proste)Last edited by Noctivivans on Thu Oct 11, 2007 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dagger

jak mozesz zrob:

```

emerge lshw

```

pozniej pokaz rezultaty komend:

```

lshw

lspci

```

----------

## Noctivivans

oto one:

http://rafb.net/p/0grO6T66.nln.html

----------

## Dagger

czy mozesz sprawdzic, czy karta jest wlaczona (wspominales o przelaczniku). Sprawdz rowniez bios czy karta nie jeze zablokowana.

ps

czy testowales karte na jakimkolwiek innym systemie?

----------

## Noctivivans

```

czy mozesz sprawdzic, czy karta jest wlaczona (wspominales o przelaczniku).
```

jest włączona - sprawdzałem nawet z kartą włączoną od początku uruchamiania się notebooka - i nic...

```

Sprawdz rowniez bios czy karta nie jest zablokowana.
```

konfigurator Biosa jest bardzo okrojony- praktycznie można ustawić tylko hasło, kolejność uruchamiania (cd,dysk), oraz włączyć/wyłączyć wsparcie dla klawiatury/myszy USB na starszych systemach operacyjnych (czy coś w tym rodzaju) - nie ma takiej opcji

```

czy testowales karte na jakimkolwiek innym systemie?
```

niestety nie, bo (na szczęście?) kupiłem laptopa bez windowsa; spróbuję na Ubuntu (jak tylko ściągnę z neta:))

pozdrawiam

----------

## Dagger

w wielu laptopach "wbudowana" karta sieciowa jest po prostu dolozona karta na mini-pci. Warto sprawdzic "fizycznie" czy tam jest.

Nie wiem dokladnie jak to wyglada w Twoim laptopie.

----------

## mirekm

A może masz wbudowaną kartę na usb? Spróbuj lsusb

----------

## BeteNoire

Jest jeszcze coś takiego jak /usr/sbin/update-pciids. Może masz jakąś starszą bazę IDów PCI?  :Wink: 

----------

## Noctivivans

wynik polecenia lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bf8:100f Fujitsu Siemens Computers

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

update-pciids nic nie dało - coś ściągnęło, ale karty dalej nie widać...

----------

## mirekm

A widziesz, czyli jest. 

A teraz google i poszukaj numeru identyfikacyjnego swojej karty wifi (0bf8:100f).

----------

## Dagger

oh Sis163u ... obawiam sie, ze tylko ndiswrapper Cie uratuje.

----------

## Noctivivans

hmm...

No i mam dalej problem.

Wygląda na to, że ndiswrapper nie działa z włączonym SMP.

Wyłączenie tej opcji nie wchodzi w grę, bo mam procesor dwurdzeniowy. Mam nadzieję, że znajdę jakieś inne rozwiązanie problemu.

Napiszę więcej, jak coś będę wiedział  :Confused: 

p.s

no chyba że ktoś wie jak, byłoby miło  :Very Happy: 

Edit:

udało się zainstalować ndiswrapper  :Smile:  , jutro zobaczę, czy są sterowniki dla mojej karty...

Edit2:

są, ale 32-bitowe i NDISwrapper się "buntuje"  :Smile: 

napisałem do FS w sprawie sterowników - pożyjemy, zobaczymy...

================================================

oznaczyłem wątek jako [SOLVED], bo problem określony w temacie został rozwiązany

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc.

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

